# Decades oh my!



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

I traded Erick (aka-Big04Deuce) for a few of his Decades but we
can defintley can see Erick is lacking in the Math skills department:lol: Love the extras too. You're a true BOTL. Thank you


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I find those madies great David!! You did a good trade; Love the "extras" too!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice!! Love them Decades!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow.... jackpot. Nice display there SmokinJ. Looks like he did the math in your favor...


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

decades is one of the best RPs out there. nice nice  great looking tagalongs


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Should have paid more attention in math class.  Great trade.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice! I had my first [Decades] a couple of days ago. Man was it tasty!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Great trade as always and notice the RP Summer Selection--I enjoyed those also--nice selection!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

well we have an english professor in here....where the math professor teaching all of us our basic tables again!?

awesome score man enjoy the smokes


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> well we have an english professor in here....where the math professor teaching all of us our basic tables again!?
> 
> awesome score man enjoy the smokes


do we REALLY want a math professor ??? start a poll , i bet we all vote NO heheh, that would ruin all the fun, well not if we had one, but if he tried to really make us use it !


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

very very true i dont disagree with you at all. im just surprised nobody has stepped up to the plate yet though. i mean if you look in the english thread you can tell how well that one wentover... hell i was speaking in leet to people lol


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> very very true i dont disagree with you at all. im just surprised nobody has stepped up to the plate yet though. i mean if you look in the english thread you can tell how well that one wentover... hell i was speaking in leet to people lol


keep speaking how you speak !! :roflmao:


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Those look tasty!!!!!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice trade even better hit Erick.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

never smoked one but I do like the stuff RP puts out


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Enjoy those brother! I sure do!!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

great trade


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

truly my favorite Rocky Patel


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh Wow! Those decades are looking mighty good.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

jitzy said:


> truly my favorite Rocky Patel


I have to say that its my favorite RP also!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great trade!!I have left waiting for the right time to smoke it


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice sticks


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice I do Love the Decades


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Tag-a-longs...nice. And to think, I once used to hate when my kid brothers tagged along


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Trades like that come rarely-well--maybe--once in a decade 

BAhahahahaha


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Trades like that come rarely-well--maybe--once in a decade
> 
> BAhahahahaha


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

It seems that the lack of math skills is rampent here on CL...Nicely done


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I have to tip my Cigar! ( after I have rotated it) HAHA


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Very Nice, Havn't tryed a decade, should pick one up next time.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

MikeGates said:


> Very Nice, Havn't tryed a decade, should pick one up next time.


You won't regret it


----------



## Big Ring Dan (Sep 17, 2008)

Just smoked a Decade and loved it! This cigar is very powerful and rich down to the nub, its like strong spiced espresso.:smoke:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

decades are my favorite RP stick, by far


----------

